# bnp eggs what to do



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

my bnp spawn now the eggs are little plecos my question is should i put them in a sperate tank before they leave the cave. or leave them in the big one. its a 80 gallon with mostly plecos and tetras bit i have one angle fish too. and if move them should i put the dad with them. thanks


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I always leave mine in the main 65G tank - dad will tend to them till they are big enough to come out. My only concern MIGHT be your angel...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

If you don't plan on trying to capture them later leave them with the dad.

But if you plan on moving them now is the time to to so.
They are much easier to catch in the cave<G>


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

One thing you need to keep in mine with fry is your filtration. Unless you have prefilters on intakes and so on, be prepared to lose a lot if not most of them unless you move them now and set something up for them


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Unless you plan on trying to mass produce them, leave them alone. Plenty will survive without you doing anything. It's fun to raise a full batch, but in reality you'll end up with more plecos than you can handle in no time, unless you have buyers for them.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

My bnps spawned twice in a row in two weeks, so now I have two batches to take care of, my male did a great job of guarding the eggs and fry. With only one angel I would think that quite a few would survive.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

If anyone happens to need to dump some because they have too many ill gladly take some or trade for something. I've always wanted to breed them but never had a male and female at the same time


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks guys. I've moved them into my 10 gallon grow out tank for now. there doing good and are still in the cave. ill keep ya posted to how they do.


----------

